# This is gonna take a while



## ness (Mar 8, 2010)

Slab rough in. My dad & Ben my better 1/2...LOL










Ready to pour concrete.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice! Don't forget the vapor barrier.... http://www.concretees.com/people/bruce/pubs/c980427.pdf

http://www.100khouse.com/2009/06/24/passive-project-under-slab-air-sealing/

Be safe, Gary


----------



## ness (Mar 8, 2010)

GBR in WA said:


> Nice! Don't forget the vapor barrier.... http://www.concretees.com/people/bruce/pubs/c980427.pdf
> 
> http://www.100khouse.com/2009/06/24/passive-project-under-slab-air-sealing/
> 
> Be safe, Gary


Yes we did vapor barrier.

Starting block work. We hired that someone to do that work








http://www.100khouse.com/2009/06/24/passive-project-under-slab-air-sealing/


----------



## ness (Mar 8, 2010)

Block work finished. After this we put rebar in every some many cells and then poured all of the cells with concrete. Talk about hard work, right in the middle of summer. The room is the corner is our "safe room", all walls are poured & have rebar in them, the top is concrete, with metal beams. Probably not the correct way to explain, I dpn't know all the correct terms the guys use......yall will just have to bare with me as I explain them in girl terms. LOL









this is a shot from the top block which is gonna be close to the view from our main floor once we go on up with the house.


----------



## ness (Mar 8, 2010)

Waterproofing....stickey stuff











French drain









start of framing


----------

